# Rosie the riveter Transfer needed



## tropics4me (Feb 13, 2009)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking for a plastisol Rosie the Riveter transfer. Anyone know where I can find one ??

Thanks,


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

I think I have seen virtually very transfer but have never seen that design.


----------



## tropics4me (Feb 13, 2009)

I was afraid of that. 

Thanks,


----------

